# Quiche



## harvest (Jul 2, 2008)

Hello. I have read all the "quiche" questions here and none approached mine. My question is, can quiche be displayed in a glass food warmer how long or should quiche *always* be displayed cold for any length of time for the public to be reheated later?


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

I've operated several specialty prepared food departments where we made and sold quiches, both whole and by the slice. We found that holding them warm degraded the quality of the crust, fillings and custard very quickly as it dried everything out.

Much better success was found by displaying them in a refrigerated display case and the whole pies or slices were heated up just before serving. They lasted a full day, but the crust became somewhat soggy after 24 hours. Still servable though.

After 48 hours, we discounted them at 50%.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Why not just leave them at room temperature...perhaps with a glass dome over it.


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

> Why not just leave them at room temperature...perhaps with a glass dome over it.


Duuhhh......food borne illness risk.

Eggs, cream, meat, cheese at room temp equals growth in salmonella, and other bacteria that affects humans' gastrointestinal tracts very unfavorably.

Gets you reported to the health department.

Gets points knocked off your health department rating and grade.

Generally a very bad idea if you like staying in business.


----------



## benway (May 24, 2009)

Really good question.


----------



## chef oliver (Dec 28, 2011)

*HARVEST*

I suggest you to leave them refrigerated and even better, wrapped in cling film, as well. This is the best thing to keep quiches fresh and possible to sell for longest time.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Depends on room temp and the time it has been left out (4 hours max). But chilled is better.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

foodnfoto said:


> Duuhhh......food borne illness risk.
> 
> Eggs, cream, meat, cheese at room temp equals growth in salmonella, and other bacteria that affects humans' gastrointestinal tracts very unfavorably.
> 
> ...


WOW!!!


----------



## harvest (Jul 2, 2008)

I have them displayed in a cold case.  But there is a small window where a "rush" of people come in from an nearby adult school from their break so I thought I would hold them in the glass warmer.  I thought about it longer and decided I didn't want to take the risk because it wouldn't be at the right tmeperature?    Back into the cold case they went.   Tried to make it convenient for them ( and me )  but it just didn't feel right.


----------



## pinkpoppy31 (Jan 6, 2012)

For food safety reasons I'd stick with the refrigeration method


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Question is, how do you want to warm them up?

For a'la carte, you can toss a slice on a piepan, shove it in the oven,and by the time you get your salad and garnishes ready, it's ready as well.

Some coffeeshops here with no kitchen facilities heat it up on the panninii grill.  Yes,it is a "when all you have is a hammer,everything looks like a nail"mentality,and it does get wierd grill marks on it.  However,even this method is far,far,far better than nuking the poor thing.

For bqt service we have had good success holding it in a heating cabinet for under an hour. After an hour it dries up badly.


----------



## chef oliver (Dec 28, 2011)

*to Foodpump:*

Your quote _"when all you have is a hammer,everything looks like a nail"mentality_ really made my day /img/vbsmilies/smilies/peace.gif...but I agree with you, warming in oven is the best way...


----------

